# WA State Championship



## jminion1 (Jun 27, 2005)

This weekend I competed in the WA State Champoinship in Seattle. Took 1st in chicken and Ribs, 2nd in Butt and 7th in brisket for the championship. Good weekend when it finshes like that.
Jim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW   

AWESOME job Jim...congratulations to you and your team!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2005)

oops, now I understand...congrats on the Grand Championship!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 27, 2005)

Jim's being awfully modest here this morning, not only was he Grand Champion, but from what I understand, he did it all by himself, going solo for this comp.

If true, that is truly an amazing feat. Congrats Jim, you deserve it!!!!!


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 27, 2005)

=D>  mm:  great job Jim!

Got any pics of those prize winning entries for us?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2005)

Great job Jim, congratulations!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 27, 2005)

You got a "regular" job there Jim? Great showing! Did they have an "apple" category?


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 27, 2005)

I did cook alone and nowdays that is getting tough, lots of folks stop by with question and want to visit, but I made it through. 

Woody
I'm the Fleet Sales manager for 9 different car lines for a mega dealer, but that may change soon, I'm pushing our catering company real hard and with a enough jobs booked I will be out of the dealerships soon.

I believe I picked up to caterings yesterday at the competition, working on some corp accounts that should make switching jobs a lot easier.

Jim


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2005)

That's awesome Jim!  =D>  =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 27, 2005)

You ARE the man Jimbo! =D>


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 27, 2005)

Nicely done Jim.  Congratulations on your achievements.  That's quite a pull.  

Great Q!

Jack


----------



## Griff (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy smokers! Way to go. 

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2005)

Good job Jim.  You are the MAN! =D> 
Glad you still come chat with us little people. :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey!!!!!!! I'm 6'-1" and 208 lbs!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey!!!!!!! I'm 6'-1" and 208 lbs!!!!!!


Okay... The little people and chubby there.  :!:


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey!!!!!!! I'm 6'-1" and 208 lbs!!!!!!



With the nickname Woody, must scare women to death!

Jim (one of the little people)  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah, especially a chubby Woody.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank God he doesn't walk with a limp. [-X  [-X  :lmao:  :lmao:  :-#  :-#


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Jane
I'm looking to get the catering up to a full time gig, hope I can call on you with questions.
Jim


----------



## K Kruger (Jul 1, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> I'm pushing our catering company real hard and with a enough jobs booked I will be out of the dealerships soon.
> Jim



Cool. Good luck with that!


----------

